# 186 status



## Bravo_kv (Aug 1, 2020)

*186 employer sponsored PR: *
Nomination and visa submitted on 25 September. Health check on 2nd October. ICT Business analyst/ Onshore applicant. No updates from the department yet. Anyone else on the same boat??


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

Similar. 
Onshore applicant/Professional Engineer (nec) here - DE application submitted on 21st Sept 2020 and nomination was approved on 9th Oct.
CO asked to submit additional documents on 9th Oct. Requested info: - evidence of registration/lisencing, evidence of work expereince (payslips, PAYG summary, Notice of Assessment) - all submitted on 12th Oct. 
Completed my health assessment on 10th Oct in Melbourne.
So lets see what the turnaround now is


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

Update - received my grant today (10 Nov 2020! Good luck to you @*Bravo_kv*


----------



## Shane96 (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi Sir,

Hope are doing well.
I'm currently working in a part time (20Hours Per Week) Systems Analyst role in small company in Melbourne since March 2018, I graduated in June 2019 (Swinburne University Master of Information Systems, Bachelor of Economics from Christ University Bangalore in 2017), Am I eligible to apply for Subclass 186 ? Can I ask my boss to sponsor me for Subclass 186 ? Points system seems hopeless for me now ... 

Thanks in Advance.

Shane


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

You need 3 years of full-time experience in your role AFTER graduation (this is what my agent told me).
Part-time work doesn't count so your "full-time" work exp will count only from June 2019. You'll have to work in the role that you are being nominated for, for 3 years. So I don't think you'll be eligible for 186 until June 2022. 
DoHA will verify your full-time work experience by cross verifying your graduation date as per your final certificate and your full-time work experience (38+ hours per week) through your payslips and employment contract. 
Plus your employer will need to pay approx. $5,500 for your Nomination fees + Skilling Australia Fund.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shane96 said:


> Hi Sir,
> 
> Hope are doing well.
> I'm currently working in a part time (20Hours Per Week) Systems Analyst role in small company in Melbourne since March 2018, I graduated in June 2019 (Swinburne University Master of Information Systems, Bachelor of Economics from Christ University Bangalore in 2017), Am I eligible to apply for Subclass 186 ? Can I ask my boss to sponsor me for Subclass 186 ? Points system seems hopeless for me now ...
> ...


The earliest you can get 3 years positive experience is in June 2022 in the best circumstances
Cheers


----------



## OxygenThief (Aug 23, 2020)

gaitonde42 said:


> You need 3 years of full-time experience in your role AFTER graduation (this is what my agent told me).
> Part-time work doesn't count so your "full-time" work exp will count only from June 2019. You'll have to work in the role that you are being nominated for, for 3 years. So I don't think you'll be eligible for 186 until June 2022.
> DoHA will verify your full-time work experience by cross verifying your graduation date as per your final certificate and your full-time work experience (38+ hours per week) through your payslips and employment contract.
> Plus your employer will need to pay approx. $5,500 for your Nomination fees + Skilling Australia Fund.


Congrats my friend, really glad you got your grant ) 

OK, so to clear our previous doubts, the experience they require is post-graduation, not post-assessment. My agent confirmed this various times, is that accurate according to your experience?

I've got my nomination approved for 186 and about to submit the second part of the application very soon (until I complete my 3 years full-time experience in Dec).


----------



## OxygenThief (Aug 23, 2020)

Also, they won't consider overlapping experience will they? (ex. if you work 12 hrs a day, full time 8 hours + part time 4 hours) ... ? My agent said they calculate on pro-rata.


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

Thank you @OxygenThief !!!

Yep the experience is defintiely post-graduation. I got my assessment 3+ years after graduation and it definitely was not an issue. I actually completed my 3 years full-time in August 2020 but my agent strongly advised that I don't submit until Sept 2020 because that's the date I graduated as per my degree certificate (I started full-time work in Aug 2017 as my studies completed in June 2017 but my final degree was approved only in Sept 2017). 

Also, sorry I can't comment about pro-rata because I don't know about that but it doesn't look like something they'll accept. All I can say is DoHA will want to very very clearly verify your eligibility to apply and also seek to clarify that you have met the criteria with all possible documents (payslips, PAYG, employment contracts, etc). So it's better to not have any ambiguity and instead have a clear alignment of dates of full-time work experience.

Good luck!!


----------



## PuMbA4321 (Nov 10, 2020)

gaitonde42 said:


> Similar.
> Onshore applicant/Professional Engineer (nec) here - DE application submitted on 21st Sept 2020 and nomination was approved on 9th Oct.
> CO asked to submit additional documents on 9th Oct. Requested info: - evidence of registration/lisencing, evidence of work expereince (payslips, PAYG summary, Notice of Assessment) - all submitted on 12th Oct.
> Completed my health assessment on 10th Oct in Melbourne.
> So lets see what the turnaround now is


Did you receive a request for you Health Assessment after you were assigned a case officer? Trying to understand the common timelines. Thanks.


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

I got the Request for Health Assessment (w/ HAP ID) as soon as I submitted the application on 21 Sept but wasn't able to book anything due to VIC lockdowns - I finally booked the MVS appointment on 4th October as soon as restrictions were lifted (using my HAP ID). 
On 9th Oct when a CO was assigned & requested for more info - they just added the requirement for completing my medicals again (I think as a reminder). But I think during the full lockdown period, they were giving the HAP IDs only after the case officer was assigned (not the case for me though)..


----------



## PuMbA4321 (Nov 10, 2020)

gaitonde42 said:


> I got the Request for Health Assessment (w/ HAP ID) as soon as I submitted the application on 21 Sept but wasn't able to book anything due to VIC lockdowns - I finally booked the MVS appointment on 4th October as soon as restrictions were lifted (using my HAP ID).
> On 9th Oct when a CO was assigned & requested for more info - they just added the requirement for completing my medicals again (I think as a reminder). But I think during the full lockdown period, they were giving the HAP IDs only after the case officer was assigned (not the case for me though)..


Thanks very much for the insight. Good to understand the process flow of your app, thanks for the detail

Also, congrats on the grant


----------



## Bravo_kv (Aug 1, 2020)

Received my 186 yesterday...
Primary Applicant - Onshore
Secondary Applicants- Onshore
Occupation- ICT Business Analyst (261111)
Nomination and Application lodged- 25 Sep 2020
Medicals completed- 2 Oct 2020
Nomination approval - 16 Nov 2020
Visa Grant-17 Nov 2020


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

Bravo_kv said:


> *186 employer sponsored PR: *
> Nomination and visa submitted on 25 September. Health check on 2nd October. ICT Business analyst/ Onshore applicant. No updates from the department yet. Anyone else on the same boat??


Nomination and visa lodged together on 24 June 2020. 
Health Assessments completed on 02 July 2020
All Applicants = Onshore
Occupation = Management Consultant (224711)

Haven't heard anything to date. The worst is I don't even know if a CO has been assigned as yet. Seeing some of the timelines in this thread gives me some hope of getting a positive outcome soon. The only thing I can think of is that processing timeframes are driven by occupations and MCs is not a high priority occupation at this time. Fingers crossed!


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

Bravo_kv said:


> Received my 186 yesterday...
> Primary Applicant - Onshore
> Secondary Applicants- Onshore
> Occupation- ICT Business Analyst (261111)
> ...


Congrats @Bravo_kv. Before receiving your grant, did you have any update from the department in your immi account or otherwise ? Specifically, did you know when a CO was assigned as my application just says 'Received' since July of this year.


----------



## sdeepaks413 (Apr 14, 2020)

@gaitonde42 @Bravo_kv - my employer is planning to submit 186-DE nomination application but I have the following doubt -

I have around 6.8 years of experience but ACS has deducted 4 years from it. on the DHA page, they have mentioned that We should have 


*Positive skill assessment* - *Clear*
*3 years of relevant experience *- should it be after the deduction or after graduation? I have a non-Australian engineering degree and worked at offshore for around 4.6 years. 
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

sdeepaks413 said:


> @gaitonde42 @Bravo_kv - my employer is planning to submit 186-DE nomination application but I have the following doubt -
> 
> I have around 6.8 years of experience but ACS has deducted 4 years from it. on the DHA page, they have mentioned that We should have
> 
> ...


After deduction. The purpose of the skills assessment is that they ratify your experience for DHA. So if they say your 'recognised' work experience is 2.8years (6.8-4) then you need another 4 months of relevant experience before you can apply for 186 DE.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

sdeepaks413 said:


> @gaitonde42 @Bravo_kv - my employer is planning to submit 186-DE nomination application but I have the following doubt -
> 
> I have around 6.8 years of experience but ACS has deducted 4 years from it. on the DHA page, they have mentioned that We should have
> 
> ...





a.merchant20 said:


> After deduction. The purpose of the skills assessment is that they ratify your experience for DHA. So if they say your 'recognised' work experience is 2.8years (6.8-4) then you need another 4 months of relevant experience before you can apply for 186 DE.


relevant experience is not skilled experience. Relevant experience is experience working at the ANZSCO level. Although, a mara agent has advised getting 3 years of *skilled* experience if the ACS deducted 4 years.


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

imjordanxd said:


> relevant experience is not skilled experience. Relevant experience is experience working at the ANZSCO level. Although, a mara agent has advised getting 3 years of *skilled* experience if the ACS deducted 4 years.


For 186 you need 3 years of relevant experience positively assessed by the applicable assessing body in the occupation that you are going to apply your visa in. In short, you can't argue that you have 3 years relevant experience if the assessing authority says you don't. You may have tons of other experience in a different occupation altogether but that doesn't matter. 

*"You must*

have an occupation that is on the list of eligible skilled occupations 
have at least 3 years *relevant* work experience, unless you are exempt
have a positive skills assessment, unless you are exempt"


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Yes, the relevant experience will be assessed by the ACS. The following is taken from the ACS guidelines:


> All relevant work experience completed after the Skill Level Requirement Met Date will be considered Skilled Employment and eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.
> 
> Example 1 – Employment completed AFTER the qualification
> 
> ...


186 visa has nothing to do with points. The ACS will assess all experience submitted and decide whether it is relevant or not. CO will be able to do the math.


----------



## sdeepaks413 (Apr 14, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> Yes, the relevant experience will be assessed by the ACS. The following is taken from the ACS guidelines:
> 
> 
> 186 visa has nothing to do with points. The ACS will assess all experience submitted and decide whether it is relevant or not. CO will be able to do the math.


Thanks @imjordanxd . Does this mean I can go ahead with my nomination as well as visa application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> Yes, the relevant experience will be assessed by the ACS. The following is taken from the ACS guidelines:
> 
> 
> 186 visa has nothing to do with points. The ACS will assess all experience submitted and decide whether it is relevant or not. CO will be able to do the math.


How many applicants can afford to forfeit their visa fees if the CO decides to follow ACS assessment?
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sdeepaks413 said:


> Thanks @imjordanxd . Does this mean I can go ahead with my nomination as well as visa application?


Sure 
It’s your visa fees which is at stake
Cheers


----------



## aussie_engineer (Nov 18, 2020)

NB said:


> Sure
> It’s your visa fees which is at stake
> Cheers


Please strictly follow the ACS result letter. Otherwise there is no point in DoHA asking to get assessed by ACS/other assessing authorities. Don't make assumptions. If ACS letter deducts initial 4 years after degree and states that experience after certain date will be considered as skilled experience, then that's what CO considers. It's same irrespective of 186 DE or other skilled visas.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

NB said:


> Sure
> It’s your visa fees which is at stake
> Cheers





aussie_engineer said:


> Please strictly follow the ACS result letter. Otherwise there is no point in DoHA asking to get accessed by ACS/other accessing authorities. Don't make assumptions. If ACS letter deducts initial 4 years and states that experience after certain date will be considered as skilled experience, then that's what CO considers.


I was granted a 482 visa with only 2 years experience post qualification - no skills assessment from the ACS. Clearly the term relevant is used loosely. Skilled experience is not relevant experience. ACS even states this.


----------



## aussie_engineer (Nov 18, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> I was granted a 482 visa with only 2 years experience post qualification - no skills assessment from the ACS. Clearly the term relevant is used loosely. Skilled experience is not relevant experience. ACS even states this.


482 visa doesn't need ACS and as per my knowledge it doesn't even go through a strict validation by case officer. In 186DE/189 visa case officer considers ACS validation. Rest is at your risk.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

aussie_engineer said:


> 482 visa doesn't need ACS and as per my knowledge it doesn't even go through a strict validation by case officer. In 186DE/189 visa case officer considers ACS validation. Rest is at your risk.


From the 482 requirements: 


> You must have at least 2 years relevant work experience in the nominated occupation or a related field.


Also from an agent:


> It is experience after the ANZSCO Skill level (or Deemed date by Skills Assessment Authority if more beneficial)
> 
> The 2 years deduction by ACS, and 1 year deduction by VETASSESS, can be counted. If it is more than a 2 year deduction with ACS or more than a 12 month deduction by VETASSESS, then it is not so straight-forward


Seems we need more clarification on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imjordanxd said:


> I was granted a 482 visa with only 2 years experience post qualification - no skills assessment from the ACS. Clearly the term relevant is used loosely. Skilled experience is not relevant experience. ACS even states this.


I cannot even imagine how a member can compare 482 which is a temporary visa to 186 which is permanent
The requirements are completely different
Please don’t make such comparisons and confuse members
Cheers


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

I know some sort of immigration law as I love reading through many lawyer blogs.

What I understand (from my reading and researching) is that 3 years *post-graduated *experience (experience included ACS deduction) will fulfil requirement for 186 visa (but post-graduated means you will need to have a degree or an advance diploma before that experience. Part-time or internship isn’t included. If applicants don’t have any qualification, they are not eligible for 186)

However, my boss is going to apply 186 for me as well, he called his migration lawyer at that time we discussed and they said that 3 years experienced *after ACS deduction *is needed for applying 186 visa.

Anyway, I don’t know which one is correct. Also, don’t rely on me as I am not a lawyer with MARN.

For me, I don’t have any problem as I got 3 years sharp after deduction.


----------



## Bravo_kv (Aug 1, 2020)

sdeepaks413 said:


> @gaitonde42 @Bravo_kv - my employer is planning to submit 186-DE nomination application but I have the following doubt -
> 
> I have around 6.8 years of experience but ACS has deducted 4 years from it. on the DHA page, they have mentioned that We should have
> 
> ...


----------



## Bravo_kv (Aug 1, 2020)

@sdeepaks413 As far as I am aware you need a total of 3 years of ACS approved work experience to apply for 186.


----------



## Bravo_kv (Aug 1, 2020)

a.merchant20 said:


> Congrats @Bravo_kv. Before receiving your grant, did you have any update from the department in your immi account or otherwise ? Specifically, did you know when a CO was assigned as my application just says 'Received' since July of this year.


No notifications from the department after application. Case officer will contact you only if they need any other information or documents. If all paperwork is perfect status would be ‘granted’ after ‘received’


----------



## Bravo_kv (Aug 1, 2020)

sdeepaks413 said:


> @gaitonde42 @Bravo_kv - my employer is planning to submit 186-DE nomination application but I have the following doubt -
> 
> I have around 6.8 years of experience but ACS has deducted 4 years from it. on the DHA page, they have mentioned that We should have
> 
> ...


The experience is always the experience approved by acs, if acs deducts , department also would deduct.


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

Update (03/12) Applicated status updated from 'received' to 'initial assessment'. CO has asked for an updated Australian Police clearance for my wife. Concurrently, the department has also asked for some additional details from my company in relation to the business and my role. Hopefully, it's not too long a wait after we have provided the requested information. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi guys,

As many people might know me, I always whine about 190 NSW in IT occupation, Scam Superior English Test, NAATI and other silly stuff. I also recently know the bad news about the new scaling of PTE as well and I am totally sorry about it for your guys.

However, it is not bad news for me. Finally, my company decided to give it a try for my 186 DE under PMSOL occupation 261312 Developer Programmer and following is the timeline.

*261312 Developer Programmer - Onshore, NSW
Nomination Submitted: *30 Nov 20
*Nomination Approved: *3 Dec 20
*PR Application Submitted: *3 Dec 20
*Medical: *4 Dec 20
*Medical Cleared: *7 Dec 20

Everything is done through registered MA and I'm waiting for a grant at this time. I am totally excited.

And finally, it's work, this is the best reward for me, who already contributed to the AU economy, who currently working in the nominated skilled occupation.

Will update your guys soon once I got a PR. And good luck for everyone who is trying to achieve 84+ PTE score or going to do NAATI and PY.

Thanks.


----------



## ramcharan (May 23, 2020)

Congratulations.

How did you get the medical done so fast? I couldn’t find an appointment with Bupa before February.



dybydx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As many people might know me, I always whine about 190 NSW in IT occupation, Scam Superior English Test, NAATI and other silly stuff. I also recently know the bad news about the new scaling of PTE as well and I am totally sorry about it for your guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

ramcharan said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> How did you get the medical done so fast? I couldn’t find an appointment with Bupa before February.


I’m based in NSW. At first, I planned to do Medical at Bupa CBD but there isn’t any slot available so I looked at Parramatta and I initially booked on 30 December. In the morning of 4 December, I refreshed Bupa website and see available slot in the afternoon so I changed and needed to travel to Parramatta in the afternoon.


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

Guys, 
While raising nomination request, does the company submit details like ANZIC code (Software engg, dev programmer) for which they are seeking or just a request with applicants details.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinuodh said:


> Guys,
> While raising nomination request, does the company submit details like ANZIC code (Software engg, dev programmer) for which they are seeking or just a request with applicants details.


It’s a very complex application and most companies go through a Mara agent
You can check the details on DHA website 


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/employer-nomination-scheme-186/direct-entry-stream#HowTo


Cheers


----------



## ramcharan (May 23, 2020)

vinuodh said:


> Guys,
> While raising nomination request, does the company submit details like ANZIC code (Software engg, dev programmer) for which they are seeking or just a request with applicants details.


The companies usually hire a MARA agent who goes through your profile and recommends the anzsco code that’s best fit for you.


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks Ram and NB for the reply. 
Ok, in my case we already got ACS done with a anzsco code. So when they raise nomination i should let them know i guess else i will have to redo ACS.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinuodh said:


> Thanks Ram and NB for the reply.
> Ok, in my case we already got ACS done with a anzsco code. So when they raise nomination i should let them know i guess else i will have to redo ACS.


As long as that code is valid for 186, and matches your job , the company should have no hesitation in accepting it
Cheers


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

thanks NB for reply.
But my question was will they need to mention the anzco code while raising the nomination request?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinuodh said:


> thanks NB for reply.
> But my question was will they need to mention the anzco code while raising the nomination request?


If the employers don’t even know that, I doubt they can submit the application on their own
Cheers


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

thanks NB for the reply. Yes, I also think the same.


----------



## hommytilf (Dec 11, 2020)

Hey everyone, hopefully someone can provide me with some advice.

I'm in the process of submitting a 186 DE with my employer. I have a positive skills assessment from the ACS however my migration agent is concerned regarding my job titles and my nominated occupation. My nominated occupation is Developer Programmer but in my ACS certificate, my job titles are listed as Software Engineer. Despite the ACS positively assessing me as suitable for Developer Programmer, my agent is concerned this could cause issues. I tried to re-submit my skills assessment but it won't let me change any of my previous experience.

I didn't think this would be a problem because Software Engineer and Developer Programmer are closely related. Will I need to create a new account and submit a brand new assessment?

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hommytilf said:


> Hey everyone, hopefully someone can provide me with some advice.
> 
> I'm in the process of submitting a 186 DE with my employer. I have a positive skills assessment from the ACS however my migration agent is concerned regarding my job titles and my nominated occupation. My nominated occupation is Developer Programmer but in my ACS certificate, my job titles are listed as Software Engineer. Despite the ACS positively assessing me as suitable for Developer Programmer, my agent is concerned this could cause issues. I tried to re-submit my skills assessment but it won't let me change any of my previous experience.
> 
> ...


Your agent is worrying unnecessarily 
It’s absolutely not an issue at all
I doubt your agent is Mara approved
Did you check his credentials before engaging him ?
Cheers


----------



## hommyt (Dec 11, 2020)

NB said:


> Your agent is worrying unnecessarily
> It’s absolutely not an issue at all
> I doubt your agent is Mara approved
> Did you check his credentials before engaging him ?
> Cheers


Hi mate, do you mind responding under this thread? ACS job titles & nominated occupation I only commented here because my initial post was pending approval. Much appreciated!

PS. Yes the agent is MARA registered. He's the agent my employer always goes through and he took me through my 482 visa. See my last comment on the thread I posted above.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hommyt said:


> Hi mate, do you mind responding under this thread? ACS job titles & nominated occupation I only commented here because my initial post was pending approval. Much appreciated!
> 
> PS. Yes the agent is MARA registered. He's the agent my employer always goes through and he took me through my 482 visa. See my last comment on the thread I posted above.


Why have you opened multiple threads for the same issue ?
Anyways the safest course is if your 482, ACS assessment and 186 nomination is in the same ANzsco code.
Whether you can achieve the same or not, you know best
Cheers


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

Got my PR this morning (AEDT)

*Nomination Submitted: *30 Nov 20
*Nomination Approved: *3 Dec 20
*PR Application Submitted: *3 Dec 20
*Medical: *4 Dec 20
*Medical Cleared: *7 Dec 20
*Direct Granted:* 5 Jan 21


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

Hey Guys, received my 186 grant today 😊 Timeline is as follows:

Occupation = Management Consultant (224711)
All Applicants = Onshore

Nomination and visa lodge date: 24 June 2020.
Health Assessments completed: 02 July 2020
CO Contact: 03 Dec 2020 (CO requested for updated Australian Police Character Certificate for my wife)
Updated PC Submitted: 14 Dec 2020
Grant: 07 Jan 2021


----------



## Piks28 (Jan 11, 2021)

a.merchant20 said:


> Hey Guys, received my 186 grant today 😊 Timeline is as follows:
> 
> Occupation = Management Consultant (224711)
> All Applicants = Onshore
> ...


That's great! Congratulations!
Can I ask was it 186 DE?


----------



## Piks28 (Jan 11, 2021)

Reason I ask is I am onshore and my wife is offshore. I have been waiting since 16 June 2020. Status is just in received. So just want to see if that is the reason.


----------



## sanket723 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi

Sharing my timeline and progress
Primary Applicant - Onshore
Secondary Applicants- Onshore
Occupation- Accountant (General)
Nomination lodged- 31 Oct 2020
Application lodged - 9 Nov 2020
Medicals completed- 11 Nov 2020

Nomination status says "AWAITING APPROVAL" - any idea what this means?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanket723 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sharing my timeline and progress
> Primary Applicant - Onshore
> ...


That’s means that the nomination is still under process
Once the nomination is approved, your application would move forward
Cheers


----------



## sanket723 (Jan 20, 2021)

NB said:


> That’s means that the nomination is still under process
> Once the nomination is approved, your application would move forward
> Cheers


Does it reflect it has moved forward at all or could be still awaiting for a CO?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanket723 said:


> Does it reflect it has moved forward at all or could be still awaiting for a CO?


No one can tell
Generally 186 applications are being processed quite fast
So you shouldn’t have a long wait especially if the employer is a big company


----------



## sanket723 (Jan 20, 2021)

NB said:


> No one can tell
> Generally 186 applications are being processed quite fast
> So you shouldn’t have a long wait especially if the employer is a big company


Hoping for that! The company is a big company - ASX listed as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanket723 said:


> Hoping for that! The company is a big company - ASX listed as well.


If the company writes to DHA, that their work is suffering without you, you can get the grant in days
Cheers


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

Piks28 said:


> That's great! Congratulations!
> Can I ask was it 186 DE?


Yes, 186 DE


----------



## a.merchant20 (May 24, 2019)

Piks28 said:


> Reason I ask is I am onshore and my wife is offshore. I have been waiting since 16 June 2020. Status is just in received. So just want to see if that is the reason.


Yes, all my family was onshore throughout the application process


----------



## shashank2000 (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi Team,

I have a situation.

Currently I am on bridging visa A which is granted when my current employer raised 482 visa. at the same time, I have got new sponsor and they will be filing my 186 visa application in next 2 weeks, through which I will get bridging visa C.

My questions are

1) Is BVC get effective as soon as we lodge 186 visa application?

2) If my 482 get approved first[because it was lodged 6 months ago], what would happen to my 186 visa application and BVC?

Thanks


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

I just met a MARA agent.
1. PTE is valid for 3 years for immigration purposes.
2. 186 requires 5 years of professional experience (3 years after ACS deducts 2 years).
3. 189 is as good as closed if you are applying now.
4. 491 is a good way to get PR - however, if you are in IT, good way to **** up your career if you are aiming for FAANG level software engineering jobs.
5. If you are doing your masters, 485 > 482. 482 ties you to an employer. With 485 get your experience and try for 186.
6. 482 costs 15k AUD for employer and 186 DE costs 20k (from expatforum) with labour market testing - so employers may not be keen on it.
7. Present Form 26AS, ITRV, Bank Statements, PF etc to authenticate the experience, payslips, employer documentation, Roles and Responsibilities is not sufficient.
8. 190 is a gamble, state requirements change all the time. 190 should be considered at the point of application, not at the point of entry (for 500 visa students, 482 etc etc TR residents)
9. You cannot claim prior experience which you have not stated in your 500 visa. Problems will happen


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

sreeramb93 said:


> I just met a MARA agent.
> 1. PTE is valid for 3 years for immigration purposes.
> 2. 186 requires 5 years of professional experience (3 years after ACS deducts 2 years).
> 3. 189 is as good as closed if you are applying now.
> ...


Interesting. I spoke with an agent recently and they had a grant (within the past 2 months) for 186 DE with 3 years experience post qualification (1 year after ACS deducted 2 years). The agent was able to present a case that the ACS was arbitrarily deducting experience without any justification, the ACS actually states that they acknowledge the relevant experience deducted and their deduction is a "guideline" and a few other things regarding policy vs regulation.


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> the ACS actually states that they acknowledge the relevant experience deducted and their deduction is a "guideline" and a few other things regarding policy vs regulation.


**** of the highest order. It is a guideline wtf. No legal responsibility for their assessment.

IMO, all the information I found from agent was already on the forum.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

sreeramb93 said:


> **** of the highest order. It is a guideline wtf. No legal responsibility for their assessment.


I know. So many conflicting opinions on this.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

sreeramb93 said:


> IMO, all the information I found from agent was already on the forum.


Absolutely. I agree there. However, there have been cases of those in different ANZSCO codes getting DE with 3 years experience post qualification only because their assessing authorities don't deduct experience. It's a tricky one.


----------



## ramcharan (May 23, 2020)

I received the grant

*Timeline*:

PR application date - 27 nov 2020
Nomination approved - 3 dec 2020
Medicals - 12 feb 2021
Grant - 18 feb 2021

Many thanks to everyone in this forum. It has been a great help.

For those who are waiting - All the best. Hope you all get it soon.


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

ramcharan said:


> I received the grant
> 
> *Timeline*:
> 
> ...


For which ANZSCO code?


----------



## ramcharan (May 23, 2020)

sreeramb93 said:


> For which ANZSCO code?


@sreeramb93 - 261111


----------



## mavi9 (Mar 24, 2021)

I am waiting to hear from the Department on my 186 application. I'm optimistic to see there's been movement for other folks in the thread. How long would you think is the reasonable expected wait? Is the request for further info a good sign?

ANZCO: Management Consultant 224791
Application lodged: 11-Feb-2021
Request for further info: 17-Feb-2021
Health clearance provided: 16-Mar-2021
Primary and secondary applicants are onshore

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Amjin (Mar 3, 2021)

mavi9 said:


> I am waiting to hear from the Department on my 186 application. I'm optimistic to see there's been movement for other folks in the thread. How long would you think is the reasonable expected wait? Is the request for further info a good sign?
> 
> ANZCO: Management Consultant 224791
> Application lodged: 11-Feb-2021
> ...


Hello Mavi,

Do you mind sharing what sort of additional info they asked for?


----------



## mavi9 (Mar 24, 2021)

Amjin said:


> Hello Mavi,
> 
> Do you mind sharing what sort of additional info they asked for?


They asked for a supplementary police clearance containing another version of our name.


----------



## shashikant.sharma (Jul 23, 2021)

dybydx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As many people might know me, I always whine about 190 NSW in IT occupation, Scam Superior English Test, NAATI and other silly stuff. I also recently know the bad news about the new scaling of PTE as well and I am totally sorry about it for your guys.
> 
> ...


hi Can you help me to know...How do you check if the nomination is approved or not?


----------



## shashikant.sharma (Jul 23, 2021)

Bravo_kv said:


> Received my 186 yesterday...
> Primary Applicant - Onshore
> Secondary Applicants- Onshore
> Occupation- ICT Business Analyst (261111)
> ...


Congrats @Bravo_kv. Before receiving your grant, did you have any update from the department in your immi account or otherwise? Specifically, did you know when a CO was assigned as my application just says 'Received' since may of this year


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

186 ENS - Accountant General
Nomination and Visa - 18 August
Medical Oct 26 at Wollongong (waited two months for just HIV test).
Nomination approved 27 Oct.
Visa Grant - 3rd November.
No additional docs requested. No CO contact from beginning.
Bit expensive but smooth process by <*SNIP*>


----------



## sdeepaks413 (Apr 14, 2020)

Got mine today:

Visa 186 DE non PMSOL.
Didn’t have 3 years after ACS deductions.

Nomination: December 2020
PR Application: March 2021

(Was out of Australia for 10 Months and returned in March)

Nomination approved: March 2022
PR approved: April 2022

Happy to answer your questions.


----------



## raj.puram09 (2 mo ago)

186 nomination and visa submitted on 28 September. Health check done on 8th October. Computer engineer. No updates yet. Anyone in the same situation?


----------



## josem (Sep 7, 2016)

I submitted the nomination and application on the 8th of November 2021, medicals done in Jan. Computer network and systems engineer. No updates yet. Onshore.


----------



## BPC007 (Nov 16, 2021)

Expat_Aus_2019 said:


> Evening,
> 
> I just want to check my situation if it is common and timelines.
> 
> ...





raj.puram09 said:


> 186 nomination and visa submitted on 28 September. Health check done on 8th October. Computer engineer. No updates yet. Anyone in the same situation?





josem said:


> I submitted the nomination and application on the 8th of November 2021, medicals done in Jan. Computer network and systems engineer. No updates yet. Onshore.



VISA and NOMINATION applied Oct 2021 - No update yet. 
not sure about other occupations, but in my experience for 263111 it will take more than one year to process.


----------

